# Wrestling Signature Moves.



## Jaimas (Apr 1, 2015)

Whether it's ones like Hulk Hogan's top-rope elbow drop or the Iron Sheik's infamous Camel Clutch, the various wrestling associations have had a fucking _bevy_ of hilarious, amazing, fantastic, and fucked-up signature moves in professional Wrestling, and some of them are so hilariously iconic that I thought it was frankly remiss if we didn't have a thread on it.

For me, it's got to be the least-practical, but most amazing-to-watch move I've ever seen, the _Canadian Destroyer_:






I love it. It's absolutely ridiculous, completely unfeasible, and a _complete delight_ to watch. What about you, my Kiwis? Which are your favorites?


----------



## CatParty (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 1, 2015)

RVD! RVD! RVD!


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 1, 2015)

I believe he's torn his asshole twice botching this move


----------



## CatParty (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Apr 1, 2015)

CatParty said:


>



God, I forgot how fucking awesome Backlund was when he first morphed into his "Mr. Bob Backlund" gimmick. How fucking nuts he'd go giving the cross face chicken wing, then that look of total, messed up bewilderment afterwards...


----------



## CatParty (Apr 1, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> God, I forgot how fucking awesome Backlund was when he first morphed into his "Mr. Bob Backlund" gimmick. How fucking nuts he'd go given the cross face chicken wing, then that look of total, messed up bewilderment afterwards...




imagine the money they could've drawn with "the new generation" chasing the crazy old guy who has a stranglehold of the title


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Apr 1, 2015)

CatParty said:


> imagine the money they could've drawn with "the new generation" chasing the crazy old guy who has a stranglehold of the title



If they had played their cards right, WWE would have been in better shape from 1993-95, would not have been in danger of going out of business.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Apr 1, 2015)

Since I watch a lot of recent stuff I'd have to say Adrian Neville's Corckscrew Shooting Star Press (The Red Arrow). It's overly showy, stupidly flashy and could put him in the hospital if he fucks it up.
Honorable Mention goes to The Titty Master's rebound clothesline.


----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 1, 2015)

TM Ambrose said:


> Honorable Mention goes to The Titty Master's rebound clothesline.



Nigel did it better IMO.

The Kawada driver. One of the scariest moves in wrestling since it is the freaky bastard child of the powerbomb and tombstone. Kawada made it famous but Styles does it well nowadays. 

Buff Bagwell's Canadian destroyer is hilariously fun, especially since he did it in 2014.

Also Steiner's moveset fits in nicely in this thread. Frankensteiner, the screwdriver etc.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 1, 2015)

The "big splash" makes sense when a fat fuck like John Tenta did it, but I never understood why the Ultimate Warrior thought it would be a legitimate finisher for him:


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 2, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> The "big splash" makes sense when a fat fuck like John Tenta did it, but I never understood why the Ultimate Warrior thought it would be a legitimate finisher for him:


Must be the Destrucity.


----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 2, 2015)

Buff....What are you doing Buff.....Stahp!?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 2, 2015)

Interesting.  I thought Buff was too busy being an "escort" to book many dates


----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 2, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Interesting.  I thought Buff was too busy being an "escort" to book many dates


This was like his only date in 2014 that I know off.

And the company that booked him has started bringing in random old timers for every show now. They had Dennis Stamp (the guy who couldn't get booked in Beyond the Mat) on a recent show. Fucking Dennis Stamp


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 6, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Interesting.  I thought Buff was too busy being an "escort" to book many dates


Being a whore isn't really much of a step down from being a wrassler.


----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 6, 2015)

The RKO that Orton pulled off at the end of his match with Seth Rollins was pretty whack.


----------



## Jaimas (Jun 16, 2015)

Absolutely insane. I love it.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jun 16, 2015)

Swiss Death. 

If wrestling was real, why on earth would you continue to fight with someone who could do this to you? If I'm fighting someone and they hit me with swiss death, the fight is over and I'm going the fuck home. Because clearly I made a wrong turn somewhere in my life that allowed me to piss off someone who can do that.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 16, 2015)

Jake Roberts' DDT.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## MrJakeTerror (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't know how this thread feels about shoot holds, but I'm gonna go with the Kata Ha Jime AKA Half Nelson Choke AKA the Tazmission. Short, simple, and to the point.


----------



## Roosechu (Jul 26, 2015)

Double Underhook Piledriver/Kudome Valentine/Kudo Driver/Vertebreaker/Cop Killa.
One of the most dangerous moves ever, here shown in its first unadultered form.
No matter how fake it is, it must hurt a damn lot anyway.


----------

